# Metal studs



## mmcvicker (Jan 10, 2008)

What is the best type of gang box to use on metal studs?  Would I be able to use the stockpile of the blue boxes that i have?  These are not the boxes with the nails to go into a wood stud.


----------



## Quattro (Jan 10, 2008)

How will the boxes be affixed? If the boxes you have aren't designed to attach to the metal stud, you may have trouble. If they are the "remodel" type box that clamps to the drywall with 2 plastic tabs, you'd have to drywall first, cut the hole, find the cable(s), insert the box in the hole and secure, then perform the wiring connections. Seems like a hassle to me.


----------



## Quattro (Jan 10, 2008)

If you are using the plastic remodel box, you could probably use something like this to attach it to the stud:

http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcMntngBrcktAnyElecBx.asp


----------



## mmcvicker (Jan 10, 2008)

They are not the remodel boxes.  Some are the blue adjustable boxes with the metal bracket on the side to mount to a stud.  The others are the blue boxes with the blue plastic bracket.  I don't know if they are good for metal studs though.


----------

